# New P95



## AlanJ65 (May 16, 2011)

Well almost. Put a deposit down on the last one at the shop. Was looking for my first 9mm. Kept waffling between that and a S&W SW9VE. After doing a bit of research here and a few other forums the Ruger sounded like the better option. Should be able to pick it up in a couple of weeks and then can't wait to get it out to a range.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The ruger is a better gun than the Sigma. 

Congrats!


----------



## AlanJ65 (May 16, 2011)

Like I said after reading some of the write-ups here and other places I decided the extra $30 he wanted for the Ruger was money well spent. Plus it just seemed to be a better fit for a relatively new shooter like myself.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the Ruger P95 and Stoeger Cougar in 9mm are the 2 best 9mm's in that price range.


----------



## AlanJ65 (May 16, 2011)

*nods* Though that Cougar is a rare animal around these parts. No one seems to have any. If you don't mind me asking I've seen you post about the factory magazines that come with the pistol. You suggest getting new ones. Would you recommend buying new ones now or wait until I see how these perform?


----------



## AlanJ65 (May 16, 2011)

And it's home. Now to read the owners manual 5 or 6 times before I attempt to take it apart. Though I did have to show the guy at the shop how to disassemble it. Looks fairly easy. Also broke down and bought some snap caps too.


----------

